# Sony 24mm f1.8 on Sony Nex-5n - test shots



## erotavlas

I just got my lens today and I'm very happy with it, the images are sharper than the kit lens and the bokeh is very pleasing. Here are few test images I took today, Unedited jpegs from the camera.




Holly - (female) by _erotavlas_, on Flickr




Holly - (male) by _erotavlas_, on Flickr




Pac Man by _erotavlas_, on Flickr


----------



## erotavlas

I had more time to try out the lens on my camera body (NEX-5N) and here are a few of my observations that I posted on flickr

"1. - I'm using a Sony Nex 5N which is only 16MP so Im not sure I even need the 
resolving power of this lens. That is I don't see a whole lot of difference 
between the kit sharpness and the Zeiss sharpness for certain shots, I have to 
zoom in to see it and really I don't view images that close - I don't think 
anyone else does either. 

One note however, I noticed lens flares in the 
kit lens when taking pictures of candles at night and such, so I still have to 
test how the Zeiss deals with lights in direct line of sight.

2 - f1.8 is great and produces nice bokeh. this is the main reason I wanted the lens. 


3. It allows me to get much closer to a subject at 0.25 magnification - 
another reason I wanted the lens

4. Between f1.8 and f2.5 , there is much 
purple fringing in contrasty situation it kind of spoils the photo for me - and 
I know this can be fixed in software but why did Sony not include this in the in 
camera correction? I hate post processing.

5 - there is no image stabilization so when I tried to shoot video it was much shakier than the kit 
lens. although i don't shoot much video so I don't care too much about this. 
However it would be nice to have it in case I ever needed it.

6 - in video the purple fringing is evident as well and there is no way to correct for 
that even in software (unless maybe with video processing software but that 
would take so long for HD videos) "

Flickr: Discussing Sony Carl Zeiss 24mm f1.8 first impressions in Sony




Chromatic aberration by _erotavlas_, on Flickr


----------



## gazzzie

The PacMan one looks cool


----------



## erotavlas

gazzzie said:


> The PacMan one looks cool



Thanks 

Ok so I noticed some lens flaring a few times on the kit lens my camera came with (18-55mm) and so I decided to see how well the new Zeiss lens did in the same situation.  As you can see from the photos the Zeiss lens does very well and kind of puts the kit lens to shame.  All setting for the test were identical.




Nex 18-55mm Kit Lens Flare Test by _erotavlas_, on Flickr




Carl Zeiss 24mm f1.8 Lens Flare Test by _erotavlas_, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe

of course the Zeiss lens puts the kit to shame.


----------

